# Shipping from canada?



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

NEVER BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ABOVE THE BORDER...EXCEPT TODAY:saevilw:....LOL. ORDERED A "PACKAGE" THAT MIGHT WEIGH 100 LBS. GUY TOLD ME IT WAS GONNA BE AROUND $250+/- SHIPPED TO MY HOUSE USING UPS. THAT'S JUST CRAZY TALK!!!!!!!!! (BUT I DID IT ANYWAYS)

WHERE CAN I GO TO CHECK ON SHIPPING PRICES LIKE SUCH???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to the UPS website for starters.... From Canada to here probably will be pretty expensive on 100lbs, I shipped my stock length rear Gorilla axles to Canada and want to say it costed right around 50 bucks and they weighed less than 30lbs


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried it on ups.com and after i got everything in there, it said that the estimate page was down...lol. Wtf!!!!! Lol

hoping some of the northern guys might know a little about this high priced estimate...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you know the dimensions of the package? Carriers will calculate the cube weight and charge you on whichever is higher. I couldn't remember the calculation, but Air Canada's cargo website said it's L x W X H (inches) / 166 (somehow i thought it was more complex than that)


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I sent 4 springs for brute shocks in one box and it was 25 bucks....


----------

